# Software update



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

after having some funky issues with ever-returning traffic news BS, coming home lights being alive, mute not working right on media, keyless periodically going south, etc I gave my TT to the Audi Garage. Twice as first attempt brought no change/improvement. They say now it's a newer stuff and I'd wait now to see if there is any change, but what puzzles me is that the software revision remains the same as it was before updates. 
SW revision was/is: 1396.
Is it the same stuff as you are having guys?
Should there be a change in numbering?

Cheeeeeers

PS: car is from 2016


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Which control module are you referring to?

MiIB2 infortainment 5F?
Virtual cockpit 17?
Central electric 09?
etc.?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Model year of the car is 2016.
The version info is the SW code (1396) is as displayed in VC.
I have no further info for now.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

WL80 said:


> Model year of the car is 2016.
> The version info is the SW code (1396) is as displayed in VC.
> I have no further info for now.


That is MIB software, but for MY2016 it should not be 1396. The newest MY2020 is 1339 version (EU/ROW). Your model year if it is EU/ROW it should be 04xx.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

More details attached


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Below is the table of MIB firmware. For TT P5098 & P5151 is 1339. P5098 (SVM) can be check by engineeing menu.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Apparently you also have updates to:
1. Air con
2. Transmission

How does one update his Transmission firmware? And how is it that I was never offered this!!
May fix the jerky feeling when in crawl traffic.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Apparently you also have updates to:
> 1. Air con
> 2. Transmission
> 
> ...


Audi never offered me a transmission firmware upgrade either, however, when I was getting my gearbox tuned the firmware was updated to the latest revision by the technician prior to being patched.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

be careful with engine and trans updates&#8230; quite often they are intended for other purposes than performance or functionality upgrade...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> be careful with engine and trans updates&#8230; quite often they are intended for other purposes than performance or functionality upgrade...


Which begs the question. What are those updates for then? And why doesn't audi update the dam car fully during its regular service or maybe during the big one (the one you do at 60k km?)

Some dev was paid a lot of money to write that update. It must have a purpose.


----------



## Nilathis (Aug 17, 2020)

After I also made an update of this software, my car began to feel much better and began to drive it better. At the moment I work in the automotive industry and now we are starting cooperation with company that develops automotive CRM https://fullsync.co.uk/automotive-crm/. It is a sales, customer service and marketing tool that displays, simplifies and tracks the buying journey of customers in the automotive industry. I started a partnership with Fortyseven Software Professionals, which specializes in this. I hope that we will create the most comfortable software for me.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for sure there is a purpose, but majority of times its not performances neither functionalities, just noise or emissions related things



captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > be careful with engine and trans updates&#8230; quite often they are intended for other purposes than performance or functionality upgrade...
> ...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for sure there is a purpose, but majority of times its not performances neither functionalities, just noise or emissions related things



captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > be careful with engine and trans updates&#8230; quite often they are intended for other purposes than performance or functionality upgrade...
> ...


----------

